# Flower Aria



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

I've read many times about the cut 'Amici fiori' aria from _Suor Angelica_, but I didn't know that it had ever been recorded. It's not what I expected. Whoa! It's very different from what people consider 'Puccini's style'. It's got a kind of detached, unstable quality to it that's perfect for Angelica's temperament at that point in the opera. Apparently it was cut by the director initially, not by Puccini, but Puccini agreed to make the cut permanent after several other productions cut it as well. Do you think it should be put back into the opera? And what about it musically, Do you like it? Does it sound like Puccini to you?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I prefer this version of the suicide preparation, indeed.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Does it sound like Puccini to you?


Not like the cliche Puccini, but it's not extreme departure from the style and you can track down few things that are more or less characteristic for his writing. In a way, I think it foreshadows certain fragments of _Turandot_.


----------

